# πετιμέζι = pekmez, must syrup



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Τα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά δίνουν αθροιστικά τις εξής αποδόσεις για το πετιμέζι:

must syrup, molasses, treacle, must / grape juice syrup

Το πετιμέζι είναι το γλυκό παχύρρευστο υγρό που παράγεται από τον μούστο με παρατεταμένο βράσιμο σε σιγανή φωτιά. Παλιότερα, μαζί με το μέλι ήταν υποκατάστατο της ζάχαρης. Σήμερα, λέει η Βικιπαίδεια, «χρησιμοποιείται σε γλυκά κατά το ψήσιμο και επίσης ως ένα γλυκό επικάλυμμα για μερικά φαγητά, γλυκά ή σαλάτες».
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μούστος#.CE.A0.CE.B5.CF.84.CE.B9.CE.BC.CE.AD.CE.B6.CE.B9

Η λέξη προέρχεται από την τουρκική *pekmez*. Αυτή η λέξη μπορεί να είναι η πρώτη επιλογή μας σε μετάφραση, όπως βλέπουμε στην αγγλική Wikipedia και σε βιβλία.

Συνώνυμη λέξη είναι η *dibs* (από colloq. Arab. _debs_ = Heb. _deḇaš_ honey, wine syrup] , «a thick sweet syrup made from grape-juice in Eastern countries; also, a similar syrup made from dates» (OED). 

Η λέξη *molasses*, *μελάσα* (δηλ. η ρευστή μάζα που απομένει όταν εξαχθεί η κρυσταλλική ζάχαρη από το εκχύλισμα των ζαχαροτεύτλων ή τού ζαχαροκάλαμου), είναι μη μετρήσιμη (uncountable). _Mollases_ είναι η αμερικάνικη εκδοχή της λέξης και η βρετανική είναι *treacle*. Στα ελληνικά γράφουμε πια τη _μελάσα_ απλοποιημένη, με ένα –σ–. 

Κακώς δίνουν κάποια λεξικά σκέτο _treacle_ ή _molasses_ για το πετιμέζι, αλλά μπορούμε να έχουμε διάφορες περιγραφικές φράσεις όπως: *grape treacle*, *grape molasses*, *(grape) must syrup*.

Δεν ξέρω κάποια ειδική αγγλική έκφραση για το δικό μας «Πετιμέζι τον έκανες τον καφέ». Μπορούμε να πούμε ένα απλό You’ve put too much sugar in the coffee και αποκεί και πέρα να γίνουμε δημιουργικοί: The coffee is too sweet for me / a bit on the sweet side. You’ve been rather liberal with the sugar in my coffee.


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2014)

Οπότε, αν δούμε τη φράση "το πετιμέζι είναι must" να διαβάσουμε και πιο κάτω, μήπως λέει syrup.

Να σημειώσω ότι το treacle έλκει την καταγωγή από τη δική μας θηριακή -ποδαρικό στις άχρηστες πληροφορίες!


----------



## cougr (Jan 2, 2014)

Συχνά αναφέρεται και ως _reduced must/reduced grape must_, όπου το _grape_ αντικαθίσταται ανάλογα με την προέλευση του μούστου.


----------



## cougr (Jan 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> [...]Δεν ξέρω κάποια ειδική αγγλική έκφραση για το δικό μας «Πετιμέζι τον έκανες τον καφέ». Μπορούμε να πούμε ένα απλό You’ve put too much sugar in the coffee και αποκεί και πέρα να γίνουμε δημιουργικοί: The coffee is too sweet for me / a bit on the sweet side. You’ve been rather liberal with the sugar in my coffee.



Επίσης, _it's as sweet as (a) syrup, it's a syrup, too syrupy, overly sweet, sickly-sweet, (way) too sugary_.


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2014)

Καλή Χρονιά.



> nickel wrote ...
> Δεν ξέρω κάποια ειδική αγγλική έκφραση για το δικό μας «Πετιμέζι τον έκανες τον καφέ»



Δεν είναι ειδική φράση, αλλά ταιριάζει και το "treacly-sweet" coffee.

The coffee is (a bit) too treacly sweet for my liking.
The coffee is a bit (too) treacly for my liking.


----------



## cougr (Jan 2, 2014)

cougr said:


> Συχνά αναφέρεται και ως _reduced must/reduced grape must_, όπου το _grape_ αντικαθίσταται ανάλογα με την προέλευση του μούστου.



Ξέχασα να αναφέρω και το _petimezi_.


----------

